# Flake food debate



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Flake food debate
I am new to keeping goldfish and was initially told by a LFS that a good flake food was all they needed. I've always added other foods in like pellets, frozen bloodworms, peas too. But, now I am reading on some forums that I should stay away from flakes entirely. Is this mainly because flakes tend to float on the surface?? To counteract this I've always held the flakes underneath the surface before releasing them into the tank and thus they would sink. 

So, I guess my Main question is, are flake foods strictly a no-no or are the fine just as long they are sunk below the water line. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had, raised and spawned a lot og goldfish and never had an issue with using flake foods. You really need to avoid foods with a lot of animal content. I feed my current goldfish a couple of kinds of flake food-Cichlid Veggie and Prime Reef-Ocean Nurtition, Veggie Flakes and Color flake food from Kens, Floating goldfish pellots and blanched peas @ spinich.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I feed flake to my goldies, as you do, I put them below the surface before release.

Floating flake can cause issues with fancy goldies, especially those whose bodies are rotund or squat. (ie: ryukins, pearlscales, orandas etc).

I would far rather to take a bit of time to put them under the surface than end up with problems even one time


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer Pond Sticks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have "pre wet" my food for years now.All my tanks/fish get food already mixed with tank water.some still floats,but not much.I arrived at this method from having overflow boxes(surface extraction for sumps) and watching a good amount of my floating food go right to the filter before fish would get to it.
I think jr said: it doesn't seem natural/normal(probly not his words) for fish to feed from surface.With the exception of mosquito larvae,duckweed and the occasional insect that would might land on the surface I don't think many fish prefer to eat from the surface.
I feed frozen,flake,pellets and since "pre wetting" my fish get every piece I ever offer.
OK I do sprinkle some HBH "first bites" powder on the surface for fry,but they also get "pre wet" food "shot" to them from a syringe.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Fancy gold fish should not be fed floating flakes or pellets. If they are on the water surface and they gulp at them, as they swallow the air too, this can cause the issue swim bladder. It is best to feed them sinking pellets. I also fed mine boiled peas. After they are boiled, cut off the shells and rinse them in tank water...they love them.


----------



## navarrosarah (Mar 10, 2015)

Is it okay to feed goldfish canned peas? Also, is there any green
veggies they should not eat?


----------

